# feeding piranha



## killer piranha (Jan 23, 2004)

what dos every one feed ther piranhas
i feed mine krill shrimp brine shrimp
food sticks cichlid pellets and flaks


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Shrimp , Beefheart, Krill, Carinavore sticks, an few feeder once a month


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Shrimps, mussles (freezedried), fish fillet (tilapia, pangasius, redfish), smelt, pellets (floating and algae ones), chicken/turkey, and once every 5 or 6 weeks half a dozen feeders to vent agression...


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Sea Bass (that I catch from the Atlantic), Catfish nuggets, lots of baby convicts, shrimp, smelt, turkey, chicken.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Fish fillets, shrimp, beefheart, crab and "clean feeders" once in a while :nod: ...!


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

everything that they can eat, but the main diet is raw shrimps, chicken, feeders, and beef.


----------



## 360 (Dec 3, 2003)

shrimp!


----------



## killer piranha (Jan 23, 2004)

thanks guys


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

scallops and feeders, and pieces of my pleco if he gets pissed


----------



## redrubykiller (Jan 2, 2004)

trout or salmon pellets in bulk bought at farmer's market hell of a lot cheaper and economical than standardized specialists fish foods. Also the occasional meat byproducts and qurantined feeder golds.


----------



## Xtremek43 (Dec 5, 2003)

i feed mine mostly shrimp, they love it and its great for them. but OMG i fed the 3 cariba a big feeder the other day, about 4 inches long. It was definantly one of the coolest things i have ever seen. I suggest everyone does it atleast once, its really amazing. I felt bad at the end because they totally hollowed out the goldfish's belly, and then the way he landed, his hollowed out part was right up the front of the glass and i had to look at his insides, made me feel bad lol but it was cool as sh*t!


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

mainly on pellets and live fish in the weekend. I also tried to give em hard boiled egg (the white part only).


----------



## Doviiman (Jan 13, 2004)

Earthworms,raw shrimp,squid,catfish nuggets and am now trying food sticks.


----------



## no_mercy (Jan 29, 2004)

shrimp and feeders so far(only been feeding for a week)


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Shrimp, mussels, krill, algae pellets and the odd feeder evry now and again!!


----------

